# Banding and Mucosal Prolapse



## peterjohnson (May 3, 2012)

Hi!Perhaps I have chosen the wrong forum for my topic, but here I go.I'm a 24 year old male, who has fought with IBS kind of symptoms probably related to my mucosal prolapse.Tuesday two weeks ago I had some banding done for a mucosal prolapse very close to my anus.It feels like the rubber bands are still there, and I'm wondering how long it can take before they come off? I was told that it normally takes between 10 and 14 day. Do any of you have another experience?Many Thanks,Peter


----------

